# Womit noch verdienen? Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft



## Byte768 (2. April 2011)

Ich hatte es schon erwartet, nun ist es leider eingetreten; das Gold verdienen mit Alchemie erscheint kaum mehr möglich bei uns.

Flüchtiges Leben 14-16g, weil ein Händler alles, wirklich alles, jeden Tag aufkauft. Schon mittags ist alles weg. Mitternacht ist auch nichts da. Im Channel meldet sich keiner für Stack Deals, wären ja auch blöd, wenn sie es günstiger verkaufen würden.
Flüchtiges Feuer 16-17g, auch der selbe Händler. Luft geht für 20g weg.

Was ist denn jetzt noch machbar? Transmutieren: Lebende Elemente kostet im Schnitt 225g, bringt nur noch sehr wenig (wenn 20 stück rauskommen, heute sogar mehrfach nur 14 Stück hergestellt = 280g).
Transmutieren: Echtgold kostet im Schnitt 510g + 3 Pyriumbarren (45g), stehen im Auktionshaus für 570 Gold (dutzendfach).

Selberfarmen scheint keine Option, da es sich selbst dann nicht rentieren würde, Feuer und Leben zu farmen, weil Luft immer wertvoller ist und daher die Zeit dort am besten investiert wäre. Außerdem ist der Zeitaufwand zum farmen von 30-50 Stück _täglich_ jeder Sorte ziemlich hoch. Das wirklich dumme daran ist, das - jeder - ohne Berufe jeden Elementar farmen kam. Wozu noch Berufe lernen? Die Rohmaterialien sind direkt verkauft fast genauso wertvoll.

Was bleibt dem Alchemisten noch übrig? Zu allem Überfluß stellt jede einigermaßen vernünftige Gilde Gildenkessel her anstatt Einzelfläschchen pro Person zu kaufen...


----------



## Jackie251 (2. April 2011)

Alchemie war schon zu WOTLK zeiten auf vielen servern relativ tot.
man hatte ein nettes nebenbei durch die transmutation, aber eben nur einmal am tag.
schon zu WOTLK zeiten waren Fläschchen oftmal billiger im ah als matz kaufen. Von daher würde ich nicht den Kessel verdammen.


Du kannst mal schauen ob die Bufftränke (Trank der Tolvir usw die einen 25 sek buf auf ein Stat geben) oder Manatränke (mystischer/der konzentration) etwas gewinn brächten. 
Oder eventuell Herzblüten+Karneol zu Rubin transmutieren - wobei auch hier meist erst gewinn kommt wenn man die steine auch schleift.

Es ist aber auch sehr gut möglich das Alchie eben keine wirklichen Gewinne macht auf deinem Server. Geht anderen Berufen örtlich auch so. Leder/schmied/schneider  die epics sidn zum teil viel zu günstig und die Verzauberungen (hosen, gürtelschnappe) faktisch für materialpreis zu bekommen.
Manchmal gehen nicht ein paar niederstufige Items aber auch sehr verschieden.


----------



## Derulu (2. April 2011)

Mit Alchemie konnte man doch sowieso schon seit Ewigkeiten nur in Verbindung mit Juwelenschleifen und Transmutationen wirklich Gold verdienen, schon in WotLk waren die Kosten für Mats und die Preise für Fläschchen und Tränke im AH annähernd auf dem selben Niveau, so dass man nichts verdienen konnte (was auch logisch ist, wenn 2 Verabeitungsberufe auf die selben Materialien eines Sammelberufs zugreifen - bei Materialkosten und AH-Preisen von Schmieden föllt das noch viel krasser auf, hier sind die Mats sogar häufig teurer als das Endprodukt). "Verdienen" kann man in der Wirtschaft von WoW doch in Wahrheit nur, wenn man selber Mats sammelt und verkauft (0 materielle Kosten, nur Opportunitätskosten) oder wenn man den Markt im AH überblickt. Kein einziger Verarbeitungsberuf, noch nicht einmal Juwelier, wird einem das große Gold einbringen (was sollen die Leute auch kaufen? Fäden vom Schneider?...so oft werden Hosen nicht gewechselt, dass alle Schneider damit verdienen könnten. Gürtelschnallen vom Schmied? - Das selbe wie die Fäden...etc.)


----------



## Byte768 (2. April 2011)

Es wäre halb so schlimm, wenn da die hohen Preise nicht wären... blaue Items kosten mittlerweile hunderte Gold, epische bis 50.000. Oder die teuren Rezepte zwischen 3000-8000g. Irgendwo muss das Gold "generiert werden", sonst kann man sich bald nichts mehr leisten. Verbrauchsmaterialien wollen auch bezahlt werden.
Dailies sind für mich schon lang keine Option mehr, selbst wenn man täglich 25 Stück machen würde, mehr als 17g pro Quest kommt nicht dabei herum, das wären dann 400-450g. Ziemlich wenig. In der selben Zeit könnte man genauso gut nen KK/BB gespielt haben...
Es funktioniert leider auch nicht hunderte Fläschchen am Tag verkaufen zu wollen, irgendwann ist der Markt übersättigt und die Leute drücken die Preise noch weiter.

Die Situation im letzten Jahr fand ich irgendwie komfortabler, was vorallem an den epischen Steinen gelegen hat. Da konnte man prima welche für 40-70g kaufen und sie dann für 100-120g ins AH setzen, mit etwas Glück kamen ja 5 Stück dabei heraus oder bei mehreren Alchemisten z.B. 8-25 Stück statt nur 5. Das hat sich schon gelohnt, da man gleichzeitig kostenlos umsockeln konnte mit dem Überschuss.
Irrlichtdiamanten sind auch kaum sinnvoll herzustellen, allein die benötigen Steine sind häufiger mehr Wert als das Endprodukt. Wenn Nachsteine in der Quest vorkommen, liegen deren Preise bei bis zu 60g das Stück... und als Alchi geht man dann leider leer aus.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (2. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Fäden vom Schneider?



hab damit in wotlk >10k gold gemacht. wenn man sich die spinnenseide damals selbst farmte und das äonenfeuer durch frostkugeln gekauft hat, waren die beschaffungskosten praktisch 0 und die verkaufskosten etwa bei 200.
mit dem neuen schneidersystem sieht das heute (leider) anders aus


----------

